# Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien / Tony captured



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2014)

This is a Ki-61-1a Hien Army Type 3 Fighter, Serial No. 2210, at Yakota Air Base (pre 1947, after 47 it got fake American markings) Japan. The Tony was returned in 1953 to the Japanese people through civilian representatives of the Japan Aeronautic Association (Nippon Kohkuh Kyohkai). They moved it to Hibiya Park in Tokyo near the Imperial Palace for display.

See more on this Tony here: Japan spotter association and Untitled Document

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ethell

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2015)

makes me think of a macchi 205....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

I have always loved the Tony. A definite standout in a sea of radials.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Tachikawa AF Base Occ Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2015)

The airframe is now in a factory of Kawasaki Heavy Industries for full restoration as been damaged for 70 years.
It will be displayed again by the end of next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice one, saved in the captured folder.


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2016)

that's a great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Fukuoka Japan 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ki-61-1 Ko of 68th Sentai, 2nd Chutai, New Guinea, April 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)

Top set of pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ie Shima airfield Okinawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2016)

ATAIU Cape Gloucester 1943


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2016)

Sweet pictures, few more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2016)

Whoops sorry posted one picture twice


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2016)

Just edit the post and delete the double shot posted.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Just edit the post and delete the double shot posted.



LOL it worked this time, sometimes Ive done it and then got doubles of pictures and had to delete post and start over.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2016)

Okinawa


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)

Very Cool..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

Same plane as #20 in better times Notice the 20mm cannons on the Corsair.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

Good shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2016)

Okinawa 1945


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice shot. Isn't that a F-86 behind it?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> Nice shot. Isn't that a F-86 behind it?



Yes.

_This is a Ki-61-1a Hien Army Type 3 Fighter, Serial No. 2210, at Yakota Air Base (pre 1947, after 47 it got fake American markings) Japan. The Tony was returned in 1953 to the Japanese people through civilian representatives of the Japan Aeronautic Association (Nippon Kohkuh Kyohkai). They moved it to Hibiya Park in Tokyo near the Imperial Palace for display.
_
See first page of this thread for more pictures and info on this one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Very cool shot.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2016)

I've seen the airframe when I was a kid with my family.
My father looked much impressed with his no words.
Cool shot


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hollandia and Japan 1945


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice shots...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> This is a Ki-61-1a Hien Army Type 3 Fighter, Serial No. 2210, at Yakota Air Base (pre 1947, after 47 it got fake American markings) Japan. The Tony was returned in 1953 to the Japanese people through civilian representatives of the Japan Aeronautic Association (Nippon Kohkuh Kyohkai). They moved it to Hibiya Park in Tokyo near the Imperial Palace for display.
> 
> See more on this Tony here: Japan spotter association and Untitled Document



one more:


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yokota Army Air Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Yokata airbase


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice..!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-61 Tony Maj Thomas McGuire Hollandia 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2019)

copy U.S. Marines Salvage Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien at Yontan, Okinawa | eBay
see post #20 Marines Test Fly Captured Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Tony, Okinawa Summer '45 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 16, 2019)

Thorlifter said:


> Nice shot. Isn't that a F-86 behind it?





Snautzer01 said:


> Yes.
> 
> _This is a Ki-61-1a Hien Army Type 3 Fighter, Serial No. 2210, at Yakota Air Base (pre 1947, after 47 it got fake American markings)._


Did anybody catch this chronological anachronism? Here's a photo of the Yakota Tony wearing a pre-1947 color scheme with a Sabre behind it that didn't enter service til 1949, and didn't see Asia til 1950.
And I thought Photoshop was a modern invention!
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2019)

Here's the B&W version, note the Sabre tail is still visible...





FROM THE INTERNET​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2019)

I think the airframe in the picture is the one repainted by Tokyo Aviation High-school students in 1963 as I saw it as a kid in the same year.
As it was painted in light grey, I remember I thought it was funny because original color scheme could be bare metal. Yes, it was corrected so 50 years later.





Source: Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 19, 2019)

Always loved the look of that airplane. To bad the engines were a POS.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Captured and Being Test Flown at NAS Pax River | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

Original SECRET Photo MACHINE GUNS JAPANESE KI-61 TONY FIGHTER 1944 Saipan 256 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice Pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

U.S. Marines Salvage Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien at Yontan, Okinawa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien "Tony" Fighter on Okinawa 1945 II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Ivan1GFP (May 9, 2019)

Hello All,
Here is a screenshot of a virtual model I have been messing with for a while. 
Markings are entirely non-historical but hopefully resemble the correct style in general.

By the way, the restored Ki 61 and the one in the photographs from Yokota is actually a very rare beast.
It is most likely a Ki 61-II-KAIa from the observable features.

- Ivan.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2019)

@
M
 musasabi X

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Jun 24, 2019)

A most attractive design. 
Looks like a cross of many designs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## musasabi X (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for additional photos! These are really fantastic!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

I am sure more pictures do exist. Did you look trough fold3 already?


----------



## musasabi X (Jul 1, 2019)

Not yet! I don't know fold3 in the first place. Please let me know where to look for.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

Fold3 Browse


----------



## musasabi X (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you for your information. I really appreciate. I will check it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

OLD WW2 MILITARY PHOTO SNAPSHOT AIRCRAFT A-72 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Captured and Being Test Flown at NAS Pax River | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Original WWII Photo Of USMC Destroyed Japanese Plane On Okinawa | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Wrecks at Fukuoka '45 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Ivan1GFP (Sep 17, 2019)

That was a sad ending for a lot of beautiful birds.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Photograph Curator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

U.S. Marines Salvage Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien at Yontan, Okinawa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Marines Test Fly Captured Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Tony, Okinawa Summer '45 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

I like the bottom photo. Is that the one with blue camouflage?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

http://www.warbirdphotographs.com/ArmyJB&W2/Ki-61-33.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

Kawasaki Ki-60, Ki-61, & Ki-100 IJAAF Fighters - Armchair General and HistoryNet >> The Best Forums in History


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

Ki-60
Specifications (Ki-60)
Data from Warplanes of the Second World War, Volume Three: Fighters; WW2 Aircraft Fact Files: Japanese Army Fighters, Part 1; Japanese Aircraft of the Pacific War.
General characteristics
Crew: One
Length: 8.40 m (27 ft 9.5 in)
Wingspan: 9.78 m (34 ft 5.5 in)
Height: 2.75 m (9 ft 10 in)
Wing area: 16.20 m² (15.9 m² first prototype) (174.376 ft² (171.15 ft²)).
Empty weight: 2,150 kg (4,740 lb)
Loaded weight: 2,750 kg (2,890 kg first prototype) (6,063 lb (6,371 lb)).
Power plant: 1 × Daimler-Benz DB 601 liquid-cooled inverted V-12, 875 kW (1,175 hp)
Performance
Maximum speed: 560 km/h (348 mph) at 4,500 meters (14,800 ft).
Service ceiling: 10,000 m (32,810 ft).
Wing loading: 169.8 kg/m² (34.8 lb/ft²).
Power/mass: 3.14 kg/kW (2.34 kg/hp; 5.16 lb/hp).
Time to altitude: 8.0 min to 5,000 meters (16,000 ft) for the 1st
prototype; 6.0 min to 5,000 meters (16,000 ft) for the 2nd and 3rd prototypes.
Armament
2 x 20 mm Mauser MG 151 cannon or 2 x 12.7 mm (0.50 in) Ho-103 machine guns in the wings.
2 x 12.7 mm (0.50 in) Ho-103 synchronized machine guns in the fuselage.
From the start of flight testing it became apparent that the design was seriously flawed in several key areas. The take-off run was unacceptably long, while in flight the aircraft displayed some lateral instability, excessively heavy controls and poor control response. The spinning characteristics were described as "dangerous" and the stalling speed was extremely high. Although a top speed of 600 kilometers per hour (370 mph) had been projected the Ki-60 was only able to achieve 548 kilometers per hour (341 mph).
As a result, the second and third prototypes, which were still being built, were hurriedly modified in an attempt to mitigate some of the more undesirable traits. Approximately 100 kilograms (220 lb) were removed, primarily by replacing the MG 151 cannon with Ho-103 machine guns. This reduced the normal loaded weight to 2,750 kilograms (6,060 lb). Coupled with a slight increase in wing area to 1.5 m2 (16 sq ft), this resulted in a slightly lower wing loading of 169.7 kg/m² (34.76 lb/ft²). Detail changes were made to airframe sealing and to the contours of the air intakes and radiator bath. Flight tests were still disappointing, with both of the modified prototypes displaying most of the shortcomings of the first. A top speed of
only 560 kilometers per hour (350 mph) was reached, with a climb rate still well below specifications. By this time the Nakajima Ki-44, which had also been designed as a dedicated interceptor, was beginning to show some promise and the Koku Hombu selected this in fulfillment of its requirements. From early 1941 the full attention of Takeo Doi and Shin Owada was focused on the Ki-61; the Ki-60 became important in that the Ki-61 design was able to be improved using the lessons learned from the poor characteristics of the Ki-60.
Plans for production were cancelled in late 1941 after three airplanes had been built.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

B7, Original WWII GI photo of Captured Japanese Hien fighter plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

B11, Original WWII GI photo of Captured Japanese Hien fighter plane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V439 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien "Tony" Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V438 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien "Tony" Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V513 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Kawasaki Ki-61 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

Authentic Photo WW2 Damaged Republic Of China Plane World War II MAG 25 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

Kawasaki Ki-61-II Hien 'Tony' Kawasaki Ki-61-II Hien 'Tony'. A Ki-61-1-KAIc captured by Nationalist Chinese troops. (With images) | Wwii aircraft, Imperial japanese navy, Kawasaki

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2020)

Japanese Kawasaki KI-61 Hein/Tony - USAF Base Static Display | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Ivan1GFP (Oct 23, 2020)

FWIW, There apparently wasn't really a Ki 61-I-KAIc.
Its actual designation would have been Ki 61-Id.
Apparently that was an assumed designation that was actually not used according to more modern references.

- Ivan.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2020)

Ivan1GFP said:


> FWIW, There apparently wasn't really a Ki 61-I-KAIc.
> Its actual designation would have been Ki 61-Id.
> Apparently that was an assumed designation that was actually not used according to more modern references.
> 
> - Ivan.


To what question is that the reply?


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Oct 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> To what question is that the reply?



Just a comment to post 154. No offense intended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2020)

Ahhh thanks i thought i missed something. Thank you for the addition.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Tokoyo-Yokohama- Yokata 5th Airbase July 1946-August 1948 WW2 photobook | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

WW2 Japanese captured Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (31 a) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-61 Tony ATAIU Eagle Farm Australia ORIGINAL Photo #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-61 Tony ATAIU Eagle Farm Australia ORIGINAL Photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-61 Tony ATAIU Eagle Farm Australia ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## SaparotRob (May 9, 2021)

I know am biased but the Ki-61 really looks like it belongs in USAAF markings.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I know am biased but the Ki-61 really looks like it belongs in USAAF markings.


I believe you have a point there !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I know am biased but the Ki-61 really looks like it belongs in USAAF markings.


Clumsy attempt at a reverse engineered Mustang.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 9, 2021)

Wasn’t it supposed to be a clumsy attempt at a BF-109? Or was it supposed to be a clumsy attempt to copy an Italian plane?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Wasn’t it supposed to be a clumsy attempt at a BF-109? Or was it supposed to be a clumsy attempt to copy an Italian plane?


Well it sure missed the mark ref the BF109. I think its Italian look resulted in its allied code name of Tony, although when first encountered in combat they were reported as Messerschmitts.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 10, 2021)

The bubble canopy look Ki-61-II-kai was actually misidentified by the Japanese people as a P-51 which disguised a Japanese fighter with the hinomaru marking. Due to this, an IJA pilot who bailed out in the sky of Tokyo had been killed by residents on the ground. Japanese homeland fighter pilots were to patch small hinomaru as ID on their sleeves since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## MiTasol (May 21, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Clumsy attempt at a reverse engineered Mustang.



Might be the other way around. I have a vague recollection that the initial concept design predates the Mustang series. I am sure someone here has all the dates and will correct me if I am wrong. 
Unlike the Mustang the wing is one piece and unlike the Mustang the fuselage is held on to the wing with just a very small number of bolts - 8 or 10 - and the engine drops free after undoing four bolts and the hoses & wiring. No spending hours on cowl frame removal and installation. If the engine had been reliable (and/or ground staff properly trained on the engine) it would have caused the allies a lot of grief. In the early 70s I saw a single untrained Papua New Guinea native remove a fuselage from the wing *without doing any damage* in under three hours. The engine was already free (removed the same morning) and the hoses were rotten so fell apart. The wiring had been stripped and used for fishing traces years earlier. 
No matter how well trained one person cannot do that with a Mustang.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Might be the other way around. I have a vague recollection that the initial concept design predates the Mustang series.


That's correct. Design work on the Ki60, predecessor of the Ki61, began in late 1939, the P51A (Allison) Mustang in April, 1940. The P51A flew first, however, in October, 1940, while the (unsatisfactory) Ki60 got airborne in April, 1941, and design of the improved Ki61 began around the time of Pearl Harbor. The Ki61 saw combat first, however, as one of the flight test planes attempted to engage one of Doolittle's raiders on April 18, 1942. Actual combat introduction was in Jan 1943 in New Guinea, a full year ahead of the (Merlin) P51B in the ETO. RAF Allison Mustang 1s were making low level sweeps and photorecon missions over France and the low countries long before that. Their speed and range down in the weeds was a tremendous asset to the RAF, whose short range fighters had limited penetration radius over the continent.
The Ki61 was rushed into service, with predictable ongoing reliability and service issues, while the Mustang, especially the long range Merlin version, had a longer gestation period and a smoother, more reliable service record.
All of the above, per Wiki, FWTW.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-61 Tony Clark Field Philippines 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony Fighter Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


One ORIGINAL WWII photo of a Japanese Army Air Force Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony fighter at Japan in 1945. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a WWII period photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-61 Tony Clark Field Philippines 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 625504


Identified the canopy and gun. What is that piece right under the wing? Is it related to nose / engine parts?


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 2, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> What is that piece right under the wing? Is it related to nose / engine parts?



Looks like it could be lower engine cover, the lowermost cowl, Artesh.

This is in the local aviation museum, it's from a Ki-61.




DSC_4206

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 2, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Looks like it could be lower engine cover, the lowermost cowl, Artesh.
> 
> This is in the local aviation museum, it's from a Ki-61.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

photographs of german and japanese planes and a rocket | eBay


An example ofTo the victor belongs the spoils. An unusual grouping.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

1940s WWII GI's South Pacific wrecked Camo Japanese airplane Photo at hatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII GI's South Pacific wrecked Camo Japanese airplane Photo at hatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

*WWII photo- US Captured Japanese KAWASAKI Ki-61 Fighter plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured Japanese KAWASAKI Ki-61 Fighter plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------

